# Zoloft & Xanax (alazopram)



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi guys. Right now my doctor has prescribed me 50 mg of Zoloft a day and .5 mg of Niravam (alazopram/xanax which melts in your mouth) to take as needed in halves if I ever feel like I'm going into a very anxiety-ridden situation, but I usually only take about .5mg a day total of the xanax/niravam. I've taken up to a gram of zoloft a day at a time and have been taking from .5-1g per day of zoloft on and off for the past few years. I don't know if it's really helped much so i'm thinking of trying something else. I think it's made me generally a little more upbeat etc, but it's hard to tell because I hadn't been taking zoloft for about 8 months and just started taking it again 2 wks ago.

So i have read some of the forum and it seems that more people are talking about Effexor Paxil and Wellbutrin and not much about zoloft. Do you guys think Effexor works better? I know Zoloft is an SSRI like paxil and i'm guessing they work the same, but perhaps it's time that i tried something else. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## salilunas (Oct 27, 2006)

*Zoloft and Paxil*

I'm transitioning from Paxil to Zoloft right now. So, here is what little input I have. 50 mg sounds little a fairly low dosage of Zoloft--could you try a higher dosage first? Paxil worked well for me, but only at 30 or 40 and then it had side effects (weight gain).


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

AlekParker said:


> I've taken up to a *gram* of zoloft a day at a time and have been taking from *.5-1g per* day of zoloft on and off for the past few years.


I'll assume you mean 100 mg. 1 g = 1,000 mg, or ten of the largest Zoloft tabs. Zoloft doesn't work for everyone. I'm proof of that, having tested it very thoroughly for 13 weeks at up to 300 mg daily and still getting zero positive results.



AlekParker said:


> Do you guys think Effexor works better?


It's impossible to say what will work better for any particular individual as everyone is different. Effexor didn't work for me, but then neither has any antidepressant I've ever tried (which is why I refuse to try any more ADs).


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

Yes I meant 100 mg  

Yeah I think I should probably up it soon. I just re-started zoloft and have been taking 50 mg for the past 3 wks so i will soon start taking more... i just hate the sexual side effects, but i'm sure my girlfriends will love it.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

AlekParker said:


> i just hate the sexual side effects, but i'm sure my girlfriends will love it.


girlfriends?


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Noca said:


> AlekParker said:
> 
> 
> > i just hate the sexual side effects, but i'm sure my girlfriends will love it.
> ...


I think he was referring to the fact that Zoloft will make it take longer for him to climax, which would let his girlfriend ride the "merry-go-round" for just about as long as she wants. :lol

Wait, I just noticed the *s*. :shock


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

a common zoloft dose range is 50 to 200 and it needs to be taken daily
as with all antidepressants, you have toi try it for about 6 weeks to see whether it will work for you, and even if working, it may later quit
also beware of a strong placebo effect but no other help

the sexual response is delayed or altered, rather than stopped so some experimenting is called for, ask partner to be considerate and patient

some men become stayers rather than minute men :? 

some men with premature ejaculation problems are told to take a SSRI tablet before sex, I have doubts and wonder if its just placebo effect


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

Noca said:


> AlekParker said:
> 
> 
> > i just hate the sexual side effects, but i'm sure my girlfriends will love it.
> ...


----------

